

This is how bad the gender gap is at tech companies - stevebot
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/chart-bad-gender-gap-tech-companies/

======
orionblastar
The higher the salary, the more complex the work, the more stress there will
be in doing the job. 39% of women quit due to the stress of the tech
workplace?

I think we can solve that by teaching stress management skills. In fact both
men and women need them in the tech industry.

39% of women leaving because of macho environment? I've heard of this
'brogramming' or 'mansplaining' I think in most cases it is a communication
issue, and men can be trained to talk to women better than this macho talk or
whatever. Since 80% of the job is communicating with other people, it is also
another skill that can be taught. The problem is a lot of men don't have the
social and people skills and just talk rough like one of the guys from a
locker room after a Football game. They can be taught the social and people
skills not to talk macho or whatever.

As for the rest, compensation, just pay women the extra 23 cents an hour that
HR cheated them out of in order to save money. Pay women the same as men based
on the position and experience and job performance. This is not a worker
problem it is a problem with HR or management or whomever sets the salaries,
just have them pay women the same as man based on whatever factors they use.

